
NEOM: New Saudi Mega City Will Have a $500B Price Tag - mkhDev
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-24/saudi-arabia-to-build-new-mega-city-on-country-s-north-coast
======
poloolop
Some new competition to Dubai. Looks fairly close to Israel as well.

